# Painkillers and breastfeeding



## blew (Aug 6, 2008)

Please could you tell me the strongest painkiller you can take whilst breasffeeding.

I have hurt my back and have pain right down the backs of my legs.

I can't take ibuprofen as I have had a stomach ulcer in the past.

Thanks,

Love    Blew x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Blew,

Sorry not to get back to you until now. Have you been to see your GP about your back? You should really go and see about anything that lasts longer than a few days, especially if it's very painful.

In terms of painkillers that you can buy then regular paracetamol (2 tablets 4 times a day) is fine when breastfeeding. Ibuprofen is also okay (it is a caution in previous history of stomach ulcers but if the ulcer is healed then there is no reason that you couldn't take it in the short term. Have you been told to avoid it specifically?)Taking both paracetamol and ibuprofen together can be quite effective for pain.

Co-codamol (combimed paracetamol and codeine) is also an option if only used for a short time. Codeine can cross into breast milk and there can be effects in the baby, but this is only the case in high doses (those prescribed by the Doctor) or in a very small percentage of women. The strength that you can buy (8/500mg) should be okay to take.

If you need something stronger then best go see the GP. Hope you feel better soon

Maz x


----------



## blew (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks Maz x


----------

